# Perth Brewday @ The Junctyard



## Asher (30/1/07)

After moving into a big old place over 12 months ago, finally the renovation madness has come to an end. Now it's time to kick back and brew some beer. Seeing on the calendar that the Labour day long weekend is coming up I was thinking of opening up the Junctyard for a brewday. Please place your expression of interest here if you'd like to come along and vote as to which day you prefer ... If the long weekend is a bad Idea? I can move it to a normal weekend sometime round then. Let me know. Once a date is set I'll fill in more of the details and get numbers for catering etc.

Dough-in: 12 noon
Lunch: Provided
BYO: - Favourite beer snack
- Beers to sample/share
-I'll have a few beers on tap including a Nelson Sauvin Bitter Ale, Juniper Belgian Blonde, Probably a young lager too if I brew this weekend... and something special from the beer tree of course

Edit: I'm in Victoria Park BTW - if your working on logistics...

Asher for now


----------



## Guest Lurker (30/1/07)

Well done Asher.

I'm in for Labour Day weekend, and there is no Force game that weekend so I'll be up for a few beers from the tree. I suspect I will have bugger all beer by then as work is in the way of brewing, but at least a wheelie keg of soda water and some bottles should be available.


----------



## kook (30/1/07)

Count me in. Only bad date for me is the 11th.

I can wheel a few kegs down the road, should have an american amber, belgian pale and something else on.

If you need any extra gear or anything let me know.


----------



## sinkas (30/1/07)

Id be interested, but would prefer it on the saturday as uni doesnt break for this holiday/


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (30/1/07)

Asher send Pistol Patch a Pm as I'm sure he would like to attend a west coast brewday to demonstraight the whole BIAB brewing method... I don't think he's got any furniture yet but I know he took his brew pot and bag with him on the drive over.. 

Just beware of his interest in anyones sister/sister's .. 

:beer:


----------



## pbrosnan (30/1/07)

Probably take the family away for a Friday night & Saturday in the country hence Sunday would be the go for me.


----------



## Doogiechap (30/1/07)

I reckon I'd be able to swing either day (hopefully). Beerwise I may have to resort to bringing something purchased as the brewery has been a tad dusty/ getting a bit of an overhaul over the past 2 months.....  
Cheers
Doug


----------



## JasonY (30/1/07)

Yep I wanna come and see the brewery in action (still haven't seen it), get some tips for all the bling I can get in the US. Hopefully plans wont change between now and the date.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (30/1/07)

Saturday for me, we can have Nelson Sauvin taste off, got one on now.


----------



## Goat (30/1/07)

Sounds great Asher I'm up for either day (would prefer both) - voted for saturday only so the poor student (s) among us can come too.


----------



## mika (30/1/07)

Bugger  Long Weekends are excuses to head South and visit the family.
Will eagerly follow the posts to see what mayhem happens at this one


----------



## tipsy_mcstagger (30/1/07)

Would love to come as long as you dont mind a newbie tagging along. Will have to see how the missus bday pans out on the sat so sun would be better id say.

Whats the etiquette for bringing beer... Whats the beer tree?


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (30/1/07)

Great stuff Asher. 

I look forward to seeing all the bling with the switch flicked to 'on'. Beer stocks are mid to low - APA,Timothy Taylors Extra Dry(Not AusDB's), American Amber & I'll bring the last bottle of my 'Wheezin Bock' chrissy case entry. Let me know if you need anything else etc. Snaggers could be on the cards.........any requests? I'm thinking home ground advantage - Asher can make the deciding call. No fancy pants snaggers requiring quail(A bugger to bone), venison, smoked salmon etc(Remember LTA all the way). 

Tipsy - re: beer ettiquette - Bring along whatever brews you have carbonated regardless of your level of brewing experience for sharing with fellow sandgropers(& possibly 1 x BIAB banana bender  ). You will learn invaluble tips and receive geniune beer critiques that will help refine your brewing skills.


----------



## recharge (31/1/07)

I should be able to make either day but will have a better idea in a couple of weeks when i get home.

Cheers
:beer:

Rich


----------



## Simon W (31/1/07)

Lookin' good so far... 50/50 split!
I voted for Sunday, but whichever.


Tipsy, Asher is a Genius!!
EDIT: Wierd, I linked to Asher's photo's so they'd be here, now they won't show but the code is still there.
EDIT#2: and now they're showing again, I dun get it.
Beer Tree: HERE Post #62 and #68.

View attachment 11095
View attachment 11096

View attachment 11106


----------



## Hillbilly (31/1/07)

I'm in, luv the brew days.
Hillbilly.


----------



## deebee (31/1/07)

I too vote for both days. 

If it really truly can only happen on one day, I vote Sun because Sat mornings I am Mr Taxi for ballet, tennis etc. But no probs with either day really.

Will bring beer snacks. If I get organised, maybe some biltong. Otherwise my stock standard fare of ikan bilis kachang.

Can't wait.

DB


----------



## barfridge (31/1/07)

Just try to keep me away. Your puny restraining order shall not stop me.


Either day is fine.


----------



## BigAl (31/1/07)

Im there, hope the beer tree will be pouring cold beer for me


----------



## Tony M (1/2/07)

House full of Rellies that weekend as son James is getting married the folowing weekend. If I can sneak away at all, it will be only for a couple of hours (famous last words!)


----------



## ausdb (1/2/07)

Sunday is looking the best for me as we have a wedding on the Saturday (not mine!) The new wheely esky might even make it's maiden appearance at a brewday as well. (note to self brew some beer quickly!!)


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/2/07)

Tony M said:


> House full of Rellies that weekend as son James is getting married the folowing weekend. If I can sneak away at all, it will be only for a couple of hours (famous last words!)




Comeon Tony, the beer wont taste the same without a hint of pipe smoke, and who will do the chicken wings? When you get back, you can tell the rellies you found a mystical tree that pours beer!


----------



## Kroozy (1/2/07)

Excellent Asher. Either day is fine for me.

I hope you are going to be filling that conical


----------



## Asher (8/2/07)

*Brewday @ The Junctyard*

Poll closed - Looks like Sunday the 4th of March is the winner.

*Attendees:* Just post in this thread if you'd like to be added - (mainly for catering purposes)

Partners and family are also more than welcome to drop in.

Guest Lurker
Kook
Sinkas
Pbrosnan (maybe depending on traffic)
Doogiechap
JasonY
Vlad The Pale Aler (not sure about Sunday?)
Goat
Tipsy_McStagger (Barfridge - don't forget the usual initiation equipment)
Chillamacgilla
Recharge (maybe depending on airtrafic)
Simon W
Hillbilly
Deebee
Barfridge
BigAl
Tony M (maybe depending on rellies)
Ausdb (probably hungover)
Kroozy


*The Plan:*
I'll be brewing something simple like a Northern German Pilsner - A single infusion mash with a mash out using the HERMS. Weyermann Bohemian Pills malt probably with a little flaked maize. Saaz B & Halertau for hopping. Recipe available on the day. 

*Doughing in at 12:00* - You are welcome anytime from 11:00 onwards. I'll be tinkering round the brewery from then crushing grain, heating water and polishing the beer tree brasserie etc.
This should see 50 or so litres of Pilsner in the fermenter by 4:00 if all goes well. probably more like 5:00 though.

I'll have my chest freezer at chilling temps for some beer storage.
A couple of beers on tap too.

*Lunch* - This will be the usual sausage -fest and happen sometime in the early arvo.

*What you need to bring:*
Your favourite Beer Snack
A favourite glass if you have it - I have a couple of dozen beer glasses. I just wouldn't want anyone to have to drink out of plastic cups if I run out...
Some beer for sampling. Craftbrewed or otherwise.... For people new to brewdays. Beers on tap are pretty well considered public domain. So feel free to help yourself to anyone's (may be polite to introduce yourself fist though). There is also usually a good supply of bottles emerging from peoples eskys. So by no means think you have to drink only what you came with. Share it around...

*What I need you to bring:*
Can a couple of people please bring some jugs for decanting bottles into. I only have 1... and its plastic 

Asher


----------



## Guest Lurker (8/2/07)

Asher said:


> *Brewday @ The Junctyard*
> 
> Tipsy_McStagger (Barfridge - don't forget the usual initiation equipment)



Sounds great Asher, I'll be there.

Actually Barfridge, I think the electric intrusive tickler got left at my place after a brew day, so I will bring it along, and a connection to run it off the 12 V power supply on my wheelie keg.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (8/2/07)

Looking good Asher. As it turns out SWMBO sprung the "Remember we have my cousins engagement party on the 3rd of March" routine. Fortunatley for me(& the cousin in laws  ) the brewday is Sunday.

As discussed with the brewday host at the Moon n 6p last Friday, I will crank out a couple of kilos of bratwurst for the day.

GL & Barfridge - I think we should push the envelope for this brewday initiation. What do ya reckon we rig up a couple of car batteries and see how the electric intrusive tickler performs with a 24V power supply?


----------



## Goat (8/2/07)

Just give it a quick rinse before you bring it GL ...


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/2/07)

Sunday will be fine with me Asher.


----------



## InCider (8/2/07)

Can PistolPatch come? He is sad that because he is not able to be a member of the The Brewerhood due to his big ride in the van. I accept full responsibilty for his actions. :blink: 

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## barfridge (8/2/07)

InCider: no problems, but I reserve the right to use the ball gag I'll be bringing along.


----------



## ausdb (8/2/07)

chillamacgilla73 said:


> As discussed with the brewday host at the Moon n 6p last Friday, I will crank out a couple of kilos of bratwurst for the day.


Chilla, I'm up for some more sausagemaking tips if you need a helper.



> GL & Barfridge - I think we should push the envelope for this brewday initiation. What do ya reckon we rig up a couple of car batteries and see how the electric intrusive tickler performs with a 24V power supply?


I'll remember to throw a set of jumper leads into the wheely esky, maybe we can commandeer the batteries from everyones cars in the interests of safety and stopping any errant drink drivers h34r: 

Asher the Pretzel war is on, I will endeavor to crank out a batch hangover or no hangover!!


----------



## InCider (8/2/07)

barfridge said:


> InCider: no problems, but I reserve the right to use the ball gag I'll be bringing along.



No worrries Barfridge. You have my full cooperation on this matter. 2" diameter is the preferred size.


----------



## mika (8/2/07)

Think it may be a good thing I'm maybe not coming to this one :unsure: 

Though apparently the missus is working that weekend which may hinder the trip South...that being the case, I may be dropping in... Keep a couple of snags left over just in case


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/2/07)

Barf- I think The Gimp still has the ball gag, he can't get it out.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (9/2/07)

ausdb said:


> Chilla, I'm up for some more sausagemaking tips if you need a helper.


I look forward to catching up ausdb - perhaps the Thursday before the long weekend? If anyone else is keen, let me know.


----------



## Simon W (9/2/07)

Asher said:


> *What I need you to bring:*
> Can a couple of people please bring some jugs for decanting bottles into. I only have 1... and its plastic



I have some vintage glass jugs that my granddad must have stumbled home with over the years. Will three be enough?


----------



## wcbprez (9/2/07)

Asher,

Sounds Great!

But I can't make it. We're headed down to the Ranch to round up the steers for market.

If you notice that that beef steak tastes especially nice from April onward, it could be one of our boys!  

Beer and Steer,

Brian


----------



## randyrob (12/2/07)

Asher said:


> *Brewday @ The Junctyard*
> 
> Poll closed - Looks like Sunday the 4th of March is the winner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Asher (12/2/07)

Simon W said:


> I have some vintage glass jugs that my granddad must have stumbled home with over the years. Will three be enough?


Cheers simon - That would be great...


----------



## recharge (19/2/07)

I am home and not working that weekend so count me in.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## PistolPatch (20/2/07)

Finally have had time to look up this thread due to some unrestricted internet access albeit, dial-up...

Great to meet all those who attended the, 'Batz in Perth,' do and thanks a heap for your invite to this brew day Asher. I'm fascinated to see the palm tree and to meet the Sandgropers I missed the other day.

I'm a little scared about the ball gag though :huh: I'm also hoping that the beers on the day will be less than 1000 IBU's as my palate has only just recovered from the last QLD Swap  (Ask Bunyip or Zizzle.)

Asher, I'll do my best to order some grain tonight and do my first WA brews (well, in 10 years anyway) this weekend using a great APA recipe from Zizzle and maybe Batz's Kin Kin Ale so unless otherwise advised, count on me for a keg or two.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## grabman (20/2/07)

Bugger, just seen this, away that weekend!

damn blast and all that!!

Grab


----------



## sinkas (21/2/07)

Yo Patch,

If you want it, I will probably have a big US-56 yeast cake in the next week, if you want to dump it on your APA


----------



## PistolPatch (22/2/07)

Sinkas, that'd be great - never tried that before. All I need now is to find somewhere that sells grain hopefully near Freo.

Thanks
Pat


----------



## randyrob (22/2/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Sinkas, that'd be great - never tried that before. All I need now is to find somewhere that sells grain hopefully near Freo.
> 
> Thanks
> Pat




PM Sent.


----------



## sinkas (22/2/07)

Patch, TWOC hombewing is 15 minutes down stock road from your place. Pleanty of grain there.


----------



## Asher (26/2/07)

PMs Sent to the following with details for Sunday
Did I miss anyone?

Guest Lurker
Kook
Sinkas
Pbrosnan
Doogiechap
JasonY
Vlad The Pale Aler
Goat
Tipsy_McStagger
Chillamacgilla
Recharge
Simon W
Hillbilly
Deebee
Barfridge
BigAl
Tony M
Ausdb
Kroozy
RandyRob
mika_lika
recharge
PistolPatch


----------



## Guest Lurker (26/2/07)

Wow these things are getting big, although to be fair Recharge is so keen he is in there twice. I'll be there with a keg of soda water, a keg of English Pale Ale, and some snacks. If I bring a power board and extension cord, can I get power for the pimped up wheelie keg?


----------



## recharge (26/2/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Wow these things are getting big, although to be fair Recharge is so keen he is in there twice.


I just need to find my better looking double and we can both be there


----------



## Asher (26/2/07)

Bring it allong GL - Plenty of power points to tap into...



> Wow these things are getting big


22 if everyone rocks up! Thank god I have an outside dunny.... and a mate with tear gas and a water cannon handy if things go pear shaped.


----------



## InCider (26/2/07)

Asher said:


> Bring it allong GL - Plenty of power points to tap into...
> 22 if everyone rocks up! Thank god I have an outside dunny.... and a mate with tear gas and a water cannon handy if things go pear shaped.


You'll need them Asher! Spray the toilet paper with tear gas if they get rowdy  ... that'll make the water canon busy!  

InCider.


----------



## thunderleg (26/2/07)

May I attend your brewday Asher? I may be able to get away for a couple of hours.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/2/07)

Looks like I will have to duck out on this one chaps.
Bugger.


----------



## PistolPatch (28/2/07)

Thanks for the PM Asher.

I'm just wondering if they still have that Captain's Club over here where they come and drive you and your car home? 

If they don't have the above, I'm probably going to have to taxi it there and back so if anyone wants to do this with me, please let me know.

And thanks for the TWOC tip guys. Beats the hell out of Gold Coast HBS's.


----------



## Tony M (28/2/07)

Hey PP,
If you are on the train at fremantle at 11.10AM, you'll be at Vic Park at 11.53AM and the ten minute walk will do you good.


----------



## Simon W (28/2/07)

> Hey PP,
> If you are on the train at fremantle at 11.10AM, you'll be at Vic Park at 11.53AM and the ten minute walk will do you good.



A lot cheeper too.


----------



## PistolPatch (28/2/07)

LOL Tony. My worry is going on the train with a keg or two. I'm either going to get mugged or make _too_ many friends esp. on the way home :unsure:

Anyway, if anyone wants to share a taxi, I'm happy to drive around and pick up some troops and then go from my place. On the way back I imagine a taxi could drop us all off and we split the total cost. With 4 people I reckon it would be a max. of $20 per head and no walking 

Not sure how you guys usually do this. You must all have very understanding wives. I will try and get one too before Sunday just in case :blink:


----------



## randyrob (28/2/07)

PistolPatch said:


> LOL Tony. My worry is going on the train with a keg or two. I'm either going to get mugged or make _too_ many friends esp. on the way home :unsure:
> 
> Anyway, if anyone wants to share a taxi, I'm happy to drive around and pick up some troops and then go from my place. On the way back I imagine a taxi could drop us all off and we split the total cost. With 4 people I reckon it would be a max. of $20 per head and no walking
> 
> Not sure how you guys usually do this. You must all have very understanding wives. I will try and get one too before Sunday just in case :blink:




Hey PP,

i was going to offer to pick you up from the vic park train station, but since you're taking the kegs i guess that is out of the question.

i live in cannington but may be able to sort out someting with you. i was just going to ride my push bike there. but if u need a hand getting there i could drive out and pick you up and drive to my girlfriends olds
(their in vic park) leave the car thre and see if we can score a lift there with them or if its close enough grab a keg each and walk?

Rob.


----------



## tipsy_mcstagger (28/2/07)

Anybody want to trade some yeast while we are there on the weekend, I have 30ml vails of 1272-American 2 & 3724-saison available and want a 3068-weihenstephan.


----------



## randyrob (28/2/07)

tipsy_mcstagger said:


> Anybody want to trade some yeast while we are there on the weekend, I have 30ml vails of 1272-American 2 & 3724-saison available and want a 3068-weihenstephan.



Heya,

i've got a stubbie of WLP300 frist gen (3068 i think is the same) would love to trade for 3724?

http://www.mrmalty.com/yeast.htm

Rob.


----------



## tipsy_mcstagger (28/2/07)

Rob that sounds fine to me, I'll bring a 3724 along.

see you there

cheers Tipsy


----------



## PistolPatch (28/2/07)

randyrob said:


> Hey PP,
> 
> i was going to offer to pick you up...



Many thanks Rob,

I'm a fair way out of your way so couldn't get you to do that. If no one else bites, I will bribe my nephew, who's just got his licence, with beer to get me (and anyone else) there etc.

I won't know either until Saturday whether I'll bring a keg as I had an under-supply of hoses on Friday's brew so developed a chilling problem. An over-supply of beer on Sunday caused a drinking problem - my longest brew day ever  so God knows what these beers will taste like. Also had to use T58 on the first and I don't like the taste so far of this one at all. Second one seems fine. Fingers crossed.

Thanks again Rob and look forward to seeing you Sunday :beer:


----------



## TidalPete (28/2/07)

Tony M said:


> Hey PP,
> If you are on the train at fremantle at 11.10AM, you'll be at Vic Park at 11.53AM and the ten minute walk will do you good.



Hey Pat,

Trains are good. :beerbang: 
One of these + octopus straps + shanks pony will get you to your destination no probs. If anyone accosts you just start talking. they'll soon p*ss off.  

If you're paying for the cab can you collect me?
Have a good one.

:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (28/2/07)

TidalPete said:


> If anyone accosts you just start talking. they'll soon p*ss off.
> :beer:



Oh Pete! I think you, Ned and InCider dropping in here gives the Perth guys a good idea of why the Qld Brew Day threads are ten times longer than the Perth ones  Anyway, I'll pick you up on Thursday. Write that down and don't keep me waiting :angry:


----------



## TidalPete (28/2/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Oh Pete! I think you, Ned and InCider dropping in here gives the Perth guys a good idea of why the Qld Brew Day threads are ten times longer than the Perth ones  Anyway, I'll pick you up on Thursday. Write that down and don't keep me waiting :angry:



Cheers Pat.

:beer:


----------



## barfridge (28/2/07)

So who needs a lift? I've convinced SWMBO to provide vehicular assistance one way, and am hoping somebody else will come to the party.

Goat? ausdb? GL?


----------



## Goat (28/2/07)

Thanks Barfy - I'm up for a lift one way.

Can probably arrange a lift the other way, but with the white noise generator, there's probably only room for two others in the car. If that counts me out of the loop that's cool - I'll wait at the back of the line on this one...


----------



## Guest Lurker (28/2/07)

I think I am doing a solo arrival and departure since with the wheelie keg plus Mrs GL driving I cant get anyone else in the car, and I have to leave at a reasonable hour in a reasonable state to go to Little Britain that night, so I wont be doing the carpool from Bayswater thing this time.


----------



## Hillbilly (2/3/07)

Chillamacgilla you live in Lesmurdie don't ya?
Interested in car pooling?
I can get the misses to drop us off and we might be able to share a taxi back up the hill.
Let us know,
Hillbilly.


----------



## barfridge (2/3/07)

I was all in a tizz and convinced the brewday was tomorrow (Saturday, cos it's always a Saturday, right GL?). I missed the last brewday Vlad held due to me being an idiot and forgetting it's always on a Saturday.

So I planned accordingly, and had a large argument with the wife. But now I realise it's Sunday, and did I mention I was an idiot?

I think I need to go and do some kissing and making up. So this means if you would like a lift there it can be arranged, if you don't mind sharing a car with an idiot.


----------



## Tony M (3/3/07)

Looks like I'm tied up 'til fourish when I put my sister back on the plane to Bulgaria. With a bit of luck I may be able to detour on the way home and scrounge a quick sup from the tree of knowledge.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (3/3/07)

Whoooo up there TonyM , did you mention SISTER ?? 


Forget the airport take her to the brewday..


Pat is on the look out for someones / anyones Sister..


----------



## PistolPatch (4/3/07)

Well said Bunyip! (Obviously you did start tasting those beers at 9am like you said you would )

Been flat out trying to find myself an understanding wife before tomorrow. In a last desperate attempt tonight I went to Doogie's who was mashing in at 7pm - my goodness! Sure he had beer on tap and an exquisite HERMS system. But, I really went, just in case, he'd seen your post and had done the right thing and invited his sisters over. I got there to find - what? NO sisters. Just the beer on tap, exquisite HERMS brewery and great company. Lucky I stopped on the way there because I think I met my future wife - oh yum!

Thanks for a great evening and company Doogie. Bloody good of you and I'll fill my fridge asap to return the favour.

Well at least someone's sister came through - mine. She'll be driving us to your place Asher with a keg or so about 1pm. Look forward to seeing you then.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## mika (5/3/07)

Thanks Asher for a wonderful brew day. It was really interesting to finally go to a brew day where there aren't mash tuns leaping to their death or pieces of the brewery still be fabricated as the brew is boiling. In fact it was so relaxed that it became more of a beers on the lawn event.

The number and quality of portable keg setups continues to expand. I'm going to have to build my own or risk being left behind in the tide. Unfortunately I spent a bit more time drinking beer and admiring the brew system than taking photo's this time round, so no pics sorry.

I arrived a bit later in the piece (though not as late as Pat...at least I think it was Pat and not Tidal Pete ? :huh: ) so the specifics of the system weren't clearly explained to me.
From what I could figure out, you think hard about the kinda beer you want to produce, walk up to the control cabinet, and after flicking a couple of switches the system some how reads your mind and works out what beer you want to make.





And then, this lovely bit of scuplture fire's up by itself and makes beer for you !





And I mean fires up by itselft, couple of people got a nasty suprise when they leaned in for a closer look and the burners self ignited.

And the next Photo shows Asher at about the busiest I saw him all day.





The Beer tree proved to be very popular also.





Thanks again Asher, see you at the next one !


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/3/07)

Very well done Asher and Lou, easily wins the most relaxed brewday award. Some great beers brought along, along with some great hand crafted sausages. That beer tree is amazing, even now that I have seen it up close, I still don't know how it works.


----------



## hughman666 (5/3/07)

yep the beer tree was a hit. the beer seemed so much fresher, must be something to do with the way it's plumbed in..... :unsure: 

as for the brew, the setup is fantastic, i was particularly impressed with the 100L fermenter and the way everything was done with minimal effort - it's a very well planned setup asher!

the beers were great even though i only dragged some coopers pale along (it was short notice) i tried each of the beers on tap, being the nelson sauvin summer ale, juniper blonde (favourite), APA and forbidden fruit.

all in all, very mellow day, even though i was only there for an hour or so, it resembled more of a sunday session than a frantic brewday. i think we all learned how much easier things are when you have the proper gear


----------



## PistolPatch (5/3/07)

The old, "Where's your wheelie bin?" joke is never going to be the same  

Thanks for a top day/night Mr and Mrs Asher! Brilliant backyard, brewery :blink: , beer and food. Some powerful beverages there as well (all delicious) which created some challenges...





(This was the only photo I could find that made sense in my camera. The ones I took in the taxi on the way home are particularly frightening :huh: )

The palm tree tap had me stumped! Been wondering for ages how the hell that could possibly work. What a top idea! And Guest's wheelie bin - how good is that? Pretty sure he must have dreamed that up after having several Forbidden Fruits.

Also great to meet yet more of the Perth brewers and I'm certainly looking forward to putting down some brews with you.

Many thanks again,
Pat

P.S. Ned: Not even one brewer brought their sister :angry:


----------



## sinkas (5/3/07)

Here's Cheers to the Gold Standard in Homebrewing, 
revoltingly sophisticated and casually efficient.

That Juniper Blonde was a revelation!


----------



## JasonY (5/3/07)

Well done Ahser & Lou great day. Good to finally see the system even if it has been going a couple of years now it still looks nice and shiny! Very nice indeed and the beers were all great.

Look forward to the next one when I am back in town.


----------



## kook (5/3/07)

Cheers to both Asher and Lou for a great brewday!


----------



## recharge (5/3/07)

Thanks Asher and Lou for a great relaxing day and yet more ideas to somehow add too the upcoming AG setup. Though im not yet sure if i want it to be that easy. 

Rich


----------



## deebee (6/3/07)

Thanks to Asher and Lou for great hospitality. A lovely afternoon lying on the lawn drinking. Did someone brew beer?


----------



## tipsy_mcstagger (6/3/07)

soory missed the day. was collared by the missus to go to a rellies 80th birthday. I know which one would have been more fun!


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (6/3/07)

Thanks very much Lou n Asher for a fantastic brewday. And thanks also for the transport Mr & Mrs Hillbilly - much appreciated. Some top brews and delicious food tasted on the day - thanks all. 

The beer tree is an amazing bit of kit. My brain somewhat hurt on Monday - better check the tree coz I think I might have contracted die back.


----------



## Goat (6/3/07)

Another beautifully oraginsed and run brew day - thanks Asher and Lou for a great day.

The bruhaus is stunning Asher - a masterpiece. And it explains the quality of the results.


----------



## Asher (6/3/07)

Twas a great day. Lou and I would like to thank everyone for coming and enjoying it.

Good to finally give the backyard a decent workout. Apart from the several hours spent spraying every surface in the brewery with an iodophor filled spray bottle to ensure BigAl's East Vic Park Brett Strain doesn't get a hold - everything was cleaned up with little effort.

I managed to score a new hot rod push bike thanks to RandyRob. (I hope he remembers giving it to me  )
Other than that I have 1 piece of tupperware - from memory Chillamacgilla's outstanding sausages arrived in this.
I also have some sort of paper plat holders - owner unknown 

The beer did what it was told and is now fermenting itself at 13 deg

Asher & Lou


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/3/07)

Asher said:


> Apart from the several hours spent spraying every surface in the brewery with an iodophor filled spray bottle to ensure BigAl's East Vic Park Brett Strain doesn't get a hold - everything was cleaned up with little effort.
> 
> 
> Asher & Lou



I'd forgotten about dirty, dirty Al. Maybe next brewday we should install a trough full of idophor at the entrance and make sure everyone goes through it. I'd hate to think he had got into the 50 l of lager I did the following day  .


----------



## Hillbilly (6/3/07)

As everyone has said Asher & lou thank you for the great brew day.
I belive the paper plate holders are mine so we could pick them up together with Chilla's tupperware anytime that suits you.
I have to thank you even more for showing us you set up because after my wife saw it she said you should build one too!
Thank you thank you Asher, looks like AG coming up!
Hillbilly. :beer:


----------



## recharge (7/3/07)

Hillbilly said:


> I have to thank you even more for showing us you set up because after my wife saw it she said you should build one too!
> Thank you thank you Asher, looks like AG coming up!
> Hillbilly. :beer:


But did you get it in writing Hilbilly?


----------



## hughman666 (7/3/07)

recharge said:


> But did you get it in writing Hilbilly?



because a verbal approval like that is only good for 48 hours....


----------



## randyrob (7/3/07)

3 Cheers for the Junctyard, what an awesome day that was i'm still smiling  
tho i barely lasted the night after making sure i sampled all the beers that
were to offer on tap and wasn't really in a state to ride home so my missus
picked me up and we ended up at hans for dinner then i passed out in the pub
and according to her she had to drag me down the stairs.

i picked up a few more tricks of the trade while i was observing Asher at work
which will help in making the brewday that much easier.

the food was awesome, the beers all top quailty and the company was good too!

Rob.


----------



## Doogiechap (7/3/07)

I've gotta say that I was really dissapointed not to have made it on Sunday Chaps  .
Pat thanks for the very kind offer of transport. 
Next time......
Cheers
Doug


----------

